# Image-LIne Harmor on Sale



## jz3ro (Jul 5, 2020)

I found it for $79 (half-off) over at pluginboutique.com. The deal ends July 8th.






VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music


VST Plugins, Synth Presets, Effects, Virtual Instruments, Music Plugins from Pluginboutique




www.pluginboutique.com





It compares favorably to my current favorites: Loom II, LION, and Factory. It looks very challenging to use. However, I expect learning it to be rewarding. The sound has a significant weight to it. It seems more polished than the other synths I've listed. Some of its strength's include multiple filter paths, massive quantities of harmonics for additive synthesis, image synthesis, resynthesis, a mult-segment envelope and LFO for just about every parameter.


----------



## telecode101 (Jul 5, 2020)

..


----------

